# Messinger Auto Cushion seat finished



## toyman (Jul 29, 2018)

Got the seat nickoled and upholstered. Couldn't be any happier with it.Chuck and Jo Liepham at the Saddle Shop did the upholstery and it came out great.


----------



## Aussie (Jul 29, 2018)

Wow what a great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catfish (Jul 29, 2018)

WOW !!!!


----------



## locomotion (Jul 29, 2018)

Superb


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Beautiful seat--what does that go on? Got to be one bad azz bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## geosbike (Jul 29, 2018)

who covered it, whats it goin on


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 29, 2018)

OMG. That's beautiful! 

I hope that's going in a display case.


----------



## toyman (Jul 29, 2018)

geosbike said:


> who covered it, whats it goin on



The Saddle shop did it.Think that I might put it on my Erie


----------



## toyman (Jul 29, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> OMG. That's beautiful!
> 
> I hope that's going in a display case.



It's way to pretty to sit on I think


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 31, 2018)

toyman said:


> Got the seat nickoled and upholstered. Couldn't be any happier with it.Chuck and Jo Liepham at the Saddle Shop did the upholstery and it came out great.
> 
> View attachment 845192
> 
> ...



Beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## Santee (Jul 31, 2018)

Incredible work!


----------



## Ed Minas (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi love those guys.  Your seat is stunning, notice I did not say your butt is stunning.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2018)

So was this an aftermarket seat or was it actually factory installed on some models? V/r Shawn


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 3, 2018)

It was stock on a few bikes...but can't remember which. Here's one on my Harley. I suspect it was added many many moons ago.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 3, 2018)

that belongs in a glass display case.


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 3, 2018)

Found this......


Interesting side note: One of the first ads I have seen mentioning two 1914 motobikes, Miami bulldog, and excelsior.


----------



## toyman (Aug 8, 2018)

Goldenindian said:


> Found this......View attachment 847495
> Interesting side note: One of the first ads I have seen mentioning two 1914 motobikes, Miami bulldog, and excelsior.



Nice ad


----------

